# Added the "Main Seven" field.



## Chris (Jul 26, 2005)

Settings/Profile/Main 7

This will now display under your post count.


----------



## Drew (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Regor (Jul 26, 2005)

By "Main 7", do you mean "Best 7" or "Most played 7"?

I know it's pulling hairs, but I play my LTD MF-207 more than my RG2127X.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice. This site just get better and better.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 26, 2005)

cool feature.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 26, 2005)

Indeed ;p \m/


----------



## Ezekiel_77 (Jul 26, 2005)

man hatebreeder you got 3 universes  they all kick each ones asses.. which one?


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice feature!

This site just keeps on getting better.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 26, 2005)

shame I don't have a seven, cool feature though!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## giannifive (Jul 26, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> Nice feature!
> 
> This site just keeps on getting better.


Hey jtm, what kind of tones do you get out of that Dino custom? It just has the one bridge pickup, right? Can you coil tap it?


----------



## darren (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you made entering a birth date mandatory? I went to my profile to add my main seven, and when i saved it, i got an error message saying i had entered an invalid date format for my birthday, which i have intentionally not filled in.


----------



## giannifive (Jul 26, 2005)

darren said:


> Have you made entering a birth date mandatory? I went to my profile to add my main seven, and when i saved it, i got an error message saying i had entered an invalid date format for my birthday, which i have intentionally not filled in.


Yeah, I hate that feature of vBulletin. So can this be removed?


----------



## Vince (Jul 26, 2005)

nitpickers, just say you're 50 or something 

Cool new feature, Chris


----------



## darren (Jul 26, 2005)

It's not about my age... i don't give a rat's ass about that. I would just prefer to not divulge any more personal information on the 'net than is absolutely necessary, just to protect myself as much i can from identity theft.

With your name and date of birth, someone could do nasty things.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 26, 2005)

Then put a fake one in.........


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 26, 2005)

darren said:


> It's not about my age... i don't give a rat's ass about that. I would just prefer to not divulge any more personal information on the 'net than is absolutely necessary, just to protect myself as much i can from identity theft.
> 
> With your name and date of birth, someone could do nasty things.


If it were as easy as having just a name and a birthday, it'd be far more rampant, i'd think. Just make one up, its no big deal.

Besides, the forum doesnt even display it. :/


----------



## giannifive (Jul 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> If it were as easy as having just a name and a birthday, it'd be far more rampant, i'd think. Just make one up, its no big deal.
> 
> Besides, the forum doesnt even display it. :/


It does display them. On the front page, under "Today's Birthdays".

Requiring a birthday is just a silly "feature" to have if it's not required for the operation of the site. Obviously we can enter a fake birthday, but what about those people who aren't smart enough to figure that out?


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2005)

Birthdays are turned on to discourage spam bots, since it's a dropdown menu that needs to be clicked. It prevents cheap bots from tab/text/tab/text-ing their way through the registration process to post single instance spam links.

Really you guys need to find better things to worry about.  Many of the "silly features", like the gallery, the jukebox, your location, the smilies, etc aren't "required for the operation of the site", but if I stripped out all of the unnecessary stuff, that wouldn't be very interesting, now would it?


----------



## darren (Jul 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Besides, the forum doesnt even display it. :/


 Click on anybody's profile, mister April 16, 1984!


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2005)

Point is moot, they're not going away.


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2005)

Darren, if you want something a little more secure, how about an arbitrarily assigned one? Say, September 23rd, 1927? 

Anyway, you can't do much with just a DOB and a name - if a site starts asking for your mother's maiden name and social, that's one thing, but...

Papa shack - traitor!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm going to require "Name, Quest & Favorite Color" from now on. 

Average airspeed of an unladen swallow will be optional.


----------



## Regor (Jul 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> Average airspeed of an unladen swallow will be optional.



What do you mean? African or European?


----------



## Chris D (Jul 27, 2005)

Checkboxes for "boxers", "jockeys", "thong" or "commando"...


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)

Regor said:


> What do you mean? African or European?



Well, I don't know that!


----------



## Chris D (Jul 27, 2005)

It's a trick question...


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)

Blue.

No, wait, YellOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwww!!


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

J Leon Wilde.
To further man's knowledge of the universe by contributing a verse to the vast literature of science.
Green.


----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2005)

Drew Peterson

Um, can I plead the Fifth? 

*flies away*

*screamed from afar* I meant gin!

Green, as well. Bu I hear I'm hot in red.


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

i can't do red, probably because i'm mostly irish (slightly red hair).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 27, 2005)

darren said:


> Click on anybody's profile, mister April 16, 1984!


I mean, it doesnt display your full name. And damn right i'm 21 ;p
Now tell me my full name (hint:Includes title: GOD) ;p


----------

